# Now THIS is a Beach Cart!!!!



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

It just needs a few rod holders and maybe a tad larger rack on the back...

http://www.beachpowerrentals.com/sales.html


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Needz Wheelez.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

And a roll bar with spotlights, and fog lights on the foot rests.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This is a great service to the beaches.
I sure hope it works out, and many who would shy away from the beach, now knows that this part world is opened to them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome looking ride!


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm either going to buy one or build one


----------



## Gotfw (May 10, 2013)

*Beach transportation*

This is a good company. We have used them twice for a grand daughter that is wheelchair bound. Reasonable price and good service. The delivery person estimated a 5 mile range which I think is overly optimistic. No connection, just satisfied customer.


----------

